# Mark your Calendars, the North Texas Garden Railroad Show is on!



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

*North Texas Garden Railroad Show*
*Palestine, Texas*
*Saturday, September 4th 2010* 10:00am to 6:30pm
*Sunday, September 5th* *2010* 9:00am to 2m
*www.ntxgrs.com*
_[email protected]_
Vendors
Manufacturers
Layouts
RR Collectibles
Clinics
Live Steam
In conjunction with 
*2nd Annual Texas State Railroad Railfest*
*www.texasstaterr.com*


Ham radio talk-in channels 147.08(103.5) and 147.14(103.5)
Courtesy of The Palestine/Anderson County Amateur Radio Club


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We looked at all the population centers in North Texas. They made a big circle with Palestine right in the middle. Small town, but almost the same distance for DFW, Houston, Shreveport, Waco, Austin and probably not too far for San Antonio. Since we're holding it at the same time as the TSRR Railfest, there's tons to do. Motels are inexpensive and there are lots of campgrounds. Although we hope you spend a lot of time at the show, there will be lots of other things to do as well, including steam train rides. 

Stay tuned, more details as they come in. Keep an eye on the web site. Follow us on Twitter for the latest news. 

See you there!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Please disregard the times posted above. Show hours have not been finalized yet. I guess I was a little quick with the cut and paste. 

With the new forum upgrade I guess we're not allowed to edit our own posts anymore.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Please send any questions about the show to [email protected]. Please do not PM me here on MLS about the show. 

Thanks.


----------

